# 1950's....Huffy Convertible restoration help



## Low Life Auto Art (Nov 26, 2019)

I've been tasked with a stripe and lettering job to restore an early 50's Huffy Convertible. Can anyone point me in the right direction of what type of "font" Huffy used on these? It appears to be rounded off like some type of Balloon font. 

Thank you,


----------



## fat tire trader (Nov 28, 2019)

I have not had one of those for a long time. I think you will get an answer quicker if you ask here https://thecabe.com/forum/index/tricycles-kids-bicycles-riding-toys.32/


Low Life Auto Art said:


> I've been tasked with a stripe and lettering job to restore an early 50's Huffy Convertible. Can anyone point me in the right direction of what type of "font" Huffy used on these? It appears to be rounded off like some type of Balloon font.
> 
> Thank you,


----------



## AndyA (Nov 29, 2019)

May not be applicable, but here are pics of graphics on a '64 Huffy.


----------



## RustySprockets (Dec 5, 2019)

This is the font you're talking about, but I do not know the name.  I'll try to track down a close match and will post here if I am successful.

EDIT: One similar (but not exact) free font is called "Bubble Gum."









						BubbleGum Font | Download Free Fonts for Desktop and Webfonts
					

Download the BubbleGum font for free to create great typographic content.




					www.cufonfonts.com


----------



## Two Wheeler (Jul 30, 2021)

Low Life Auto Art said:


> I've been tasked with a stripe and lettering job to restore an early 50's Huffy Convertible. Can anyone point me in the right direction of what type of "font" Huffy used on these? It appears to be rounded off like some type of Balloon font.
> 
> Thank you,



Hope these help. 1952 Huffy Convertible


----------

